# Android App?



## Matt_London (Jan 24, 2011)

Am aware that there's a pretty good BMW App for iPhone (incl. Connected Drive?), but I haven't found anything for Android yet - anyone aware of anything available, or plans to make it available, or perhaps you've seen some other decent non-BMW-produced Android Apps for BMW?

Cheers.
Matt


----------



## nosnoop (Aug 15, 2010)

Matt_London said:


> Am aware that there's a pretty good BMW App for iPhone (incl. Connected Drive?), but I haven't found anything for Android yet - anyone aware of anything available, or plans to make it available, or perhaps you've seen some other decent non-BMW-produced Android Apps for BMW?


There is no official Android App available at this point.
And I doubt any 3rd party software can access BMW assist feature.

Only the Internet Radio part of the BMW Connected is easily done by 3rd party software.


----------



## bfv (Sep 30, 2010)

Suggested apps for BMW & Android developers:

1) BMW assist for android
2) BMW connected drive for android
3) Full internet access on the car's display using Android phone's internet connection (currently not available in US)
4) BMW app for Google's voice operated services
5) Call recorder app
6) An app to remotely access a PC or a hard drive from the car
7) Those with Comfort Access....why carry the fob? The car should unlock and the engine should start when you carry your "android" with you!
8) Android to remember where F10 is parked and ability to provide navigation if required.
9) A distress signal should be sent to the phone by the car in case tampering is attempted...a live view of the car should appear on the phone using side & rear view cameras (after all, they should have "some" use other than parking:thumbup 
8) A solar panel to power the fan to control cabin temperature when the engine is off.



Matt_London said:


> Am aware that there's a pretty good BMW App for iPhone (incl. Connected Drive?), but I haven't found anything for Android yet - anyone aware of anything available, or plans to make it available, or perhaps you've seen some other decent non-BMW-produced Android Apps for BMW?
> 
> Cheers.
> Matt


----------



## JoeRoadster (Oct 10, 2010)

I think BMW is targeting a higher-end market than the android carrying crowd. 

--
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## BimmerUKF10 (Oct 18, 2010)

bfv said:


> Suggested apps for BMW & Android developers:
> 
> 1) BMW assist for android
> 2) BMW connected drive for android
> ...


Wishful thinking and very unlikely IMO. One of the advantages of the iPhone and one reason so many third parties develop for it is that it is a closed system. Apple has complete control over what runs on the device, therefore it's incredibly stable. Appreciate this makes it less flexible etc, but for the average user it is flexible enough. If you could afford an F10, just go buy an iPhone and be done with it!


----------



## Needsdecaf (Sep 8, 2006)

While I realize the iPhone and money comments are a bit tongue in cheek, I resent the implication that the Andriod is "downmarket" or the "cheaper" option. I have had my choice (twice) of getting an iPhone and both times chose to go with an Android device. Price was not an issue, I was not locked into a contract and could have chosen either one. 

It's a different, less mainstream platform, which will appeal to another demographic. 

As for stability, never had an issue with my Android devices.


----------



## bfv (Sep 30, 2010)

BimmerUKF10 said:


> Wishful thinking and very unlikely IMO. One of the advantages of the iPhone and one reason so many third parties develop for it is that it is a closed system. Apple has complete control over what runs on the device, therefore it's incredibly stable. Appreciate this makes it less flexible etc, but for the average user it is flexible enough. If you could afford an F10, just go buy an iPhone and be done with it!


Joe roadster- I think BMW is targeting a higher-end market than the android carrying crowd.

WOW. Quite skimpy thoughts!

For some reason, iphone means "status symbol" to some people. There's nothing to "show off" in an iphone :rofl: With due respect, we are not comparing Windows PC to a Mac.

- Open & closed systems have nothing to do with system stability. if an app makes your system unstable, just remove it!

- Iphone is well made, but apple can't even fix "home" button which cracks/stops working for "many" users.

- I am not seeking these improvements in a year or two.......may be half decade is acceptable to see something like this happening.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2010)

JoeRoadster said:


> I think BMW is targeting a higher-end market than the android carrying crowd.
> 
> --
> Sent from my iPhone [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2010)

43% of all smartphone sales over the past 6 months are now Android based phones according to The Nielsen Company. That almost 1 out of every 2 people grabbing a Android phone instead of a Blackberry, iPhone, or Nokia smartphone.
Apple***8217;s iPhone devices come in at 26% and Blackberry devices come in at 20% leaving 11% to Nokia and Windows Phone 7. This of course could change very soon with Verizon starting to sell the iPhone in a matter of days. That 26% could definitely rise quickly with that availability.
The market place is definitely having a significant shakeup. Recently worldwide sales of Android phones have topped Nokia***8217;s sales, the first time in 10 years any mobile OS has beaten out Nokia***8217;s Symbian OS. Windows Phone 7 has started to eat into the market share too, and with the iPhone 4 coming to Verizon the market place may be in flux for some time.

Continue reading on Examiner.com: Android sales account for almost half all smartphone sales over last 6 months - National smartphones | Examiner.com http://www.examiner.com/smartphones...tphone-sales-over-last-6-months#ixzz1D1AZ1I00


----------



## chrisk03 (Jun 30, 2010)

Joe's got a good point...for me, it was either an iPhone and a brand new KIA or Android and a 335i. Guess I'll look cool in my 3 Series, until I pull out my MT4G.


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

JoeRoadster said:


> I think BMW is targeting a higher-end market than the android carrying crowd.
> 
> --
> Sent from my iPhone


I'll take my Evo 4G anyday and anytime. This thing is an iPhone killer


----------



## Scantastic (Dec 21, 2007)

JoeRoadster said:


> I think BMW is targeting a higher-end market than the android carrying crowd.
> 
> --
> Sent from my iPhone


Too much Apple coolaid & this coming from a guy that drives an A4.
I have both, and a stock DroidX blows the iPhone away- 
if you root the Droid it's like Steve Dinan tuned it!


----------



## tim-atl (Jul 8, 2007)

Back on topic. Awesome suggestions - I hope someone from BMW is reading!

Tim


----------



## BimmerUKF10 (Oct 18, 2010)

Needsdecaf said:


> While I realize the iPhone and money comments are a bit tongue in cheek, I resent the implication that the Andriod is "downmarket" or the "cheaper" option. I have had my choice (twice) of getting an iPhone and both times chose to go with an Android device. Price was not an issue, I was not locked into a contract and could have chosen either one.
> 
> It's a different, less mainstream platform, which will appeal to another demographic.
> 
> As for stability, never had an issue with my Android devices.


Needsdecaf - I didn't intend to suggest and certainly don't think the Android is a downmarket option. iPhone or Android is mostly down to personal preferance. If I did'nt have an iPhone, Andriod would be my next choice. Fact is though that most apps are written for the iPhone these days with other platforms in the background. Regarding the whole Apple vs PC debate, I'm a PC man generally, but hate the Windows phone. So used to the iPhone now though I'd be lost without it. Again - personal preference. I really wish it wasn't as good as it is. I hate supporting company's that monopolise.


----------



## BuiltnBoostedZ (Jul 25, 2011)

BimmerUKF10 said:


> Needsdecaf - I didn't intend to suggest and certainly don't think the Android is a downmarket option. iPhone or Android is mostly down to personal preferance. If I did'nt have an iPhone, Andriod would be my next choice. Fact is though that most apps are written for the iPhone these days with other platforms in the background. Regarding the whole Apple vs PC debate, I'm a PC man generally, but hate the Windows phone. So used to the iPhone now though I'd be lost without it. Again - personal preference. I really wish it wasn't as good as it is. I hate supporting company's that monopolise.


Android fan here. Wife had an android phone a few days ago. the new iDrives likes iPhones better, so we just traded her Android phone for a iphone. I prefer Android devices for is integration of google products (gmail, contacts, etc) and adjustability. iPhone is cool. Bought the wife an iPad for christmas last year (and she has a ipod nano)...so it only made sense to swap out her phone and keep her on one OS.

To say Android is for a lesser crowd is ignorant. Both companies make a good OS...and the way google is headed, they'll have the phone market and car entertainment market cornered in the next 3-5 years.


----------



## wnrussell (Sep 6, 2004)

Any more about this? I was to be an "Autumn" release.


----------



## dsong421 (Nov 11, 2010)

*Android App*

It's on the way hopefully sometime this month. I'm dying to use this BMW Apps integration!! So much that I've considered getting an Iphone and switching over from the Android, but honestly I don't want to do that... And the new Android Razr was released which honestly is 10 fold better than the Iphone 4gs... Plus its on the 4g network which is 10x faster. But you guys can see how much I'd like to take advantage of the new BMW Apps features and I'm sure all the other Android users do too!!

Step up BMW get with the program...
BMW is leaving money on the table without showing love to the Android community...


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sheryl5211 said:


> I think BMW is targeting a higher-end market than the android carrying crowd.


Really? The "android (sic) carrying crowd" is considered a lower-end market? What BS!  :tsk:


----------



## wnrussell (Sep 6, 2004)

Sheryl5211 said:


> I think BMW is targeting a higher-end market than the android carrying crowd.


Can't be the doomed Blackberry.


----------



## greengoose (Dec 17, 2010)

Anyone know if there are any recent updates from BMW regarding BMW Apps and Android?


----------

